# I've gone Mad!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

More ****, I'm out of control!! people will are going to get hurt!!

hahahahahahahahahaha

The Scotch is for me, sorry. 

and as usual...more to come!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...Those Cohiba's look mighty tasty....


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow very nice:sweat:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Gulp - The cuban missile crisis all over again


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

RASS!

god I love em


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, Bigfoot!!!! Those RASS's look great!!!:dribble:



DL


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

my dogs and I agree
Aye Chihuahua!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah those cohiba's look pimpin' .. thats crazy.. beautiful sticks brian..


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow... just.. wow.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm not saying this for effect, I'm saying it cause it's true: 

BRIAN- YOU ARE AN OUT OF CONTROL CRAZY MAN! (But I'd love to be that crazy and out of control, brother :O)


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh Crap!!!!

That Is Some Serious Ammunition


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

You're the king....that stuff is making my mouth water


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

dude, you're killing me!

:dribble:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*you are a mad man bigfoot.*


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> dude, you're killing me!
> 
> :dribble:


What he said!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

You have got to be kidding me
Enough to make a guy sick

Brian, will you marry me?


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

WOW! Somebody is going to have fun this weekend!

Nice.

Mark


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTF Brian you and these freakin boxes and boxes of ISOM's--man my rocks hurt---I can say that can't I ---If not I was insane after seeing the pics--Sorry!

Sweet!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those Cohibas look stellar.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Brian, I would like to trade you for just ONE of those Cohiba Maduro. Anything from my collection is yours. You name it. That is number one on my wish list right now.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Your killing me over here.Isom you some we all need some.VERY NICE...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I was about to say, I know how exspensive that Macallan is and you would be crazy to send that out in a bomb, but then again you are a crazy SOB.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bigfoot you are out of control


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Honk< Honk< Tute<tute<honk<honk<tute<tute


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very very nice!! Great pick-ups :biggrin:


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, I was doing pretty well with your other postings, but when you add REALLY good Scotch to Cohibas, that's just standing dead in the middle of my happy spot.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Ramon Allones RASS, SWEET Man, I have to try a Cohiba that is all there is to it:dribble: You have gone MAD, MAD I tell you. Can I be your BFF Forever. PLEASE!!!!!! Flint


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add you are living the good life my friend. Enjoy Flint


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice sticks


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

You can keep the scotch....just send those tasty RA's!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

RASS and scotch,that some good looking stuff.You know that the secret service looks down on people manafacturing their own money


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Brian. Those RA's are on my wishlist  Just in case you didn't know. Also, maybe the easter bunny could bring some of that craziness down this way.:biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Have you ever tried a Cohibo Extra viguroso, they arre real nice.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Damn ....... there is going to be some shyt hittin' da fan preetie soon......


:mumbles: :baffled: :arghhhh: :errrr:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I just want a sip! Come on.....Help a brother out.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Ramon Allones.quinteros look very tasty......


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, just wow. Cohiba maduros!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing pickup Brian!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

You know, as soon as I saw all that exquisite pr0n I knew there would be big feet all over it. Another excellent score Brian! Gotta go empty the drool bucket so I can fill it up again...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

It's official......I hate you:angry::mumbles::frown::arghhhh::baffled: :dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you have gone nuts my friend


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I know, its great! More will be here next week...oh man, can't wait...My humi is full, need to fill up my lockers....


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I know, its great! More will be here next week...oh man, can't wait...My humi is full, need to fill up my lockers....


Man, If I only didnt have a wife, all that money could go to cigars!! I'm so jealous of your selection!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Gone mad? GONE MAD? Man, you are stark raving LOONEY-TUNES! :dribble:

CD


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Man, that's just nuts! Visa has got to be sending you "True Love" and "Thinking of You" cards at this point.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Brain, I don't know what to say...

I'm totally speechless...

except...

:dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Like the energizer bunny he keeps going and going and going and going...


----------

